# Jackson Xtreme Rhoads??



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

I was just looking in the CS list again  but they have a "Rhoads" an an "Extreme Rhoads" opition. 

So, what I want to know is what is this "Extreme Rhoads"? what does it look like? if anyone knows.

Also kind of on the same topic what is the Body style "Demon" from Jackson Guitars?


Sorry if this could have been in this thread


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, the shape at the end of that thread is a kellystar, isnt it?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Actually, the shape at the end of that thread is a kellystar, isnt it?



at the end of that thread yes thats what Regor said it was anyways. 

But what is this "Extreme Rhoads"? that is what I really want to know  

if anyone knows..


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 25, 2008)

from what i can find on google, they XTRRs have backmounted electronics and reverse headstocks. Not sure what else there is


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> from what i can find on google, they XTRRs have backmounted electronics and reverse headstocks. Not sure what else there is



The XTRRs also differ in that they have a have a smaller body I believe. I also know they come with Invaders instead of the JB/Jazz like all the other models.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

so it is still th offset V shape? that is weird. but thanks guys. What about the Demon models? what do they look like? are they just another Strat type style guitar?


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 25, 2008)

What's usually known as the Extreme Rhoads or XTRR were limited. It was basically a normal RR V but the body was smaller and I think it usually had a reverse headstock. Here is an ideal custom shop example:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/neilli/big_pics/Purple_quilt_XTRR/whole_2.jpg

More recently, the Jackson Extreme body modifications usually just imply some cutouts on the normal body. They've done it with the Rhoads, King V, Kelly, Warrior, and some new shapes. The Extremes kind of came out all at once and most had Mike Learn graphics on them but a few were painted normally. Known as the King Rhoads, I have also heard referred to as an Extreme Rhoads:
JACKSON GUITARS FOR SALE AT GUITARASYLUM.COM 1-800-443-7859

Look at my icon. That yellow guitar is a Demon. It's like an Ibanez 540P.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 25, 2008)

*Looks at ^^that^^ custom model and explodes*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

NemesisTheory said:


> What's usually known as the Extreme Rhoads or XTRR were limited. It was basically a normal RR V but the body was smaller and I think it usually had a reverse headstock. Here is an ideal custom shop example:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/neilli/big_pics/Purple_quilt_XTRR/whole_2.jpg
> 
> More recently, the Jackson Extreme body modifications usually just imply some cutouts on the normal body. They've done it with the Rhoads, King V, Kelly, Warrior, and some new shapes. The Extremes kind of came out all at once and most had Mike Learn graphics on them but a few were painted normally. Known as the King Rhoads, I have also heard referred to as an Extreme Rhoads:
> ...



Cool. and Thanks for clearing all that up  and Nice Demon man


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 26, 2008)

NemesisTheory said:


> What's usually known as the Extreme Rhoads or XTRR were limited. It was basically a normal RR V but the body was smaller and I think it usually had a reverse headstock. Here is an ideal custom shop example:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/neilli/big_pics/Purple_quilt_XTRR/whole_2.jpg
> 
> More recently, the Jackson Extreme body modifications usually just imply some cutouts on the normal body. They've done it with the Rhoads, King V, Kelly, Warrior, and some new shapes. The Extremes kind of came out all at once and most had Mike Learn graphics on them but a few were painted normally. Known as the King Rhoads, I have also heard referred to as an Extreme Rhoads:
> ...



That Purple Rhoads = Godlike.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> That Purple Rhoads = Godlike.



yes. It is.  

By the way that means the the RR24 and the RR24M are also Extreme Rhoads then right?


----------



## C-PIG (Dec 26, 2008)

The xtreme rhoads or XTRR was a production jackson in 2000-2001. Its body is 7/8 the size of a normal rhoads it has rear mounted electronics reverse headstock and shark fin inlays and comes with the duncan invader and full shred pickups . also some came with unfinished necks. It a badass guitar but pretty hard to find . That trans purple one in the pic is a custom shop model it belongs to a member of the jackson boards. So when ppl say xtreme rhoads it referse to the body size i gues. the specs i gave are for the xtreme rhoads production guitar. hope this helps


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

C-PIG said:


> The xtreme rhoads or XTRR was a production jackson in 2000-2001. Its body is 7/8 the size of a normal rhoads it has rear mounted electronics reverse headstock and shark fin inlays and comes with the duncan invader and full shred pickups . also some came with unfinished necks. It a badass guitar but pretty hard to find . That trans purple one in the pic is a custom shop model it belongs to a member of the jackson boards. So when ppl say xtreme rhoads it referse to the body size i gues. the specs i gave are for the xtreme rhoads production guitar. hope this helps



yes it does thanks


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

Not a big fan of small guitars, but the paint job is superb


----------

